

A Rational Defense of the New Facebook Homepage Design - dorkitude
http://blog.dorkitude.com/post/10481943131/a-rational-defense-of-the-new-facebook-homepage-design

======
bradleyland
Can't say I agree. Just because two things are desireable alone, does not mean
they will go together well. For example, I like fish sandwiches, and I like
peanut butter sandwiches. I'm not certain I'd like a fish & peanut butter
sandwich.

I don't mind the new changes, but I rarely used the top news feed. Having it
integrated amounts to 'noise' in the feed for me.

~~~
dorkitude
Hmm, maybe it would be the best for everyone if you could collapse one of the
two section types.

